# Interesting Israeli Video



## Marauder06 (Dec 5, 2007)

Israeli Army vs. Palestinian Gunmen

Video and narrative

http://worldblog.msnbc.msn.com/archive/2007/12/05/496891.aspx

_*One of the Israeli officers is roughly five feet from the surviving gunman and he decides to charge; but he makes a crucial mistake and doesn’t remember to change his empty cartridge. 

This is where low tech meets high tech.*_ 

...

_*The Palestinian pulls out another grenade and the Israeli manages to turn the Palestinian in the direction of the explosion, which kills the Palestinian, and leaves the Israeli officer only slightly wounded.*_


----------

